# Zähler CTU-Counter



## Spoon (6 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Zählwerte des CTU Counters auszulesen?

Der Zähler soll bis 4 gehen, wenn er bei 1 steht soll dies passieren und bei 2 das und bei 3....

Wenn er 4 erreicht habe setze ich ihn einfach wieder zurück.

So ungefähr hatte ich mir das vorgestellt.


----------



## trinitaucher (6 Februar 2010)

Hier steht alles:
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...cplclibstandard/html/tcplclibstandard_ctu.htm


----------



## Ralle (6 Februar 2010)

Oder in der Hilfedatei:


```
VAR_OUTPUT
	Q	: BOOL; (* Counter reached the Limit *)
	[COLOR="Red"]CV	: WORD; (* Current Counter Value *)[/COLOR]
END_VAR
```


----------

